# Televisa Mexico HDTV



## fo71

Hi.. i found that one fo the main national stations in Mexico, Televisa, is broadcasting in HD off-the-air free of charge to Mexico City, Guadalajara, Monterrey and some border cities including Tijuana and Mexicali.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-definition_television#Mexico

That service has to be downloaded via satellite to convert to off air UHF signal... question is.. anyone know if signal can be received with a FTA satellite receiver such as pansat? Which satellite would it be in? Transponder? Polarity?

It would be great to be able to receive this channel via satellite in HD.

Thank you,


----------



## Aransay

On emxico city the following channel are testing in hd

Televisa channel 2 in ether 2.1 or 48
televisa ch 4 on 4.1 or 49
telvisa channel 5 ch 5.1 or 50
tv azteca ch 7 on ch 7.1 and 24
tv azteca ch 13 in ch 13.1 or 25 

no hdtv in ameircas yet


----------



## Chandu

I'm sure San Diego would be able to receive OTA broadcasts from Tijuana.

Do they use the same ATSC standard for OTA in Mexico?


----------



## arymarc

Yes, Mexico uses the same ATSC standard.


----------

